# [resolved] linux booting = wyłączona klawiatura

## nox3r

witam,

Podczas bootowania płytki CD z gentoo wyłącza mi klawiature - tak jakby nie wykrywało jej sprzeto, chciaż to niemożliwe to zwykła klawiatura nawet nie multimedialna.

Próbowałem z sysrescdisc z usb i tak samo, co może być powodem takiej sytuacji ? coś w BIOS czy mam wadliwą klawiature ... ?

my mainboard: gigabyte 970a-ud3p

pomysły ?Last edited by nox3r on Sat Sep 06, 2014 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Wpisalem na google model plyty glownej z dopiskiem 'keyboard does not work', z pierwszego linka

 *Quote:*   

> You have to go to BIOS and enable IOMMU controller from the Peripherals menu. IOMMU is disabled by default and Windows somehow detected that and after 10-20 seconds it found keyboard and mouse.

 

----------

## nox3r

włączenie tej opcji nie naprawiło mojego problemu

----------

## Kajan

 *nox3r wrote:*   

> włączenie tej opcji nie naprawiło mojego problemu

 

A sprawdzałeś czy masz aktualną wersję biosu ? Widać że na innych forach włączenie IOMMU pomagało.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## nox3r

włączenie wsparcia IOMMU w BIOS + immo=soft do kernala rozwiązuje mój problem.

----------

